# Locked out of Windows - Auto Repair Loop and No Admin Accoun



## Lucas Almeida (Jun 1, 2016)

Hello, community

Well... I have a desktop running Windows 10 x64. Yesterday I was copying some files from a folder to another. (no other software open). To have no problems, I did something I've been doing since I installed Windows 10: I'd go to the task manager, close the "explorer.exe" and would open it again as administrator, so I wouldn't have to confirm each folder I'd enter on another drive.
But what happened this time is that the explorer wouldn't open, leaving only the black screen and the cursor.

So I rebooted and then windows entered automatic repair mode. When trying to use any options, it said there are no admin accounts on windows (although there are three).

A few things I tried:
*System recovery from windows boot cd (there is only one system recovery point, and it couldn't complete the recovery, presented an error)
*Automatic recovery from boot cd
*Using Windows boot disk to enter command prompt to allow the hidden administrator account (which worked, but windows still don't recognize it, or don't see it, I'm not sure which)
*Chkdsk on system drive
*Used Hiren's Boot CD to reset password in my account and created a new Admin one
*Tried overwriting "utilman.exe" with "cmd.exe" in order to use command prompt in Windows instead of boot disc so commands there would take effect (I'm guessing many cmd commands won't work from the Windows Boot Disk command prompt)
*MBR fix, boot fix, bcr rebuild

What I can't do: 
*Log into Windows or even get to the login screen
*Boot in safe mode (I can't login)
*Use any repair option in system recovery options because it says there are no admin accounts on the pc (so, no command prompt, no system recovery, no automatic repair). I already done all three from the Windows boot media, and none worked

What are my problems:
*Windows says there are no admin accounts on the PC
*Infinite automatic repair loop (doesn't log into Windows)

I used Ubuntu live disk verify the files in the drive and there are no missing or damaged files, so I'm guessing a Register problem? 

I really, really don't wanna format and reinstall Windows. It's not only my personal files, but my software which will be very hard to install everything again (I had tons of software... all trusted, no malware here).

Is there anything else I can do?

Thanks for any attention and even more for possible cooperation with this request.
Best regards,
Lucas Almeida


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Get to a Command Prompt as Admin:
type *Net user *and press enter then *net user Administrator* and press enter. 
What comes up? 
To create a new user named gaft, in this example, you can choose your own user name, type these commands in the Quote:


> C:\WINDOWS\system32>net.exe user gaft * /add /active:yes
> Type a password for the user:
> Retype the password to confirm:
> The command completed successfully.
> ...


 When typing the password, you will not see what you are typing, so be sure to type carefully, and no caps lock etc.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, the cmd prompt you are able to access is from the recovery environment (a virtual drive in ten from within safe mode), this is before login so no services are active (inc the profile service). 

You can try to repair this by bringing back a registry backup (if you haven't already corrupted it, this should be tried first)!

Open (as you have) the command prompt, it will open with a x: sources prompt . Now in this mode windows OS is not always on what your normal windows drive may be (typically C).

So the first thing you need to do at the x: prompt is type (exactly as shown)

bcdedit | find "osdevice" (press enter) the | is called a pipe and can be found above the \ key. it will return:-

os device..........Partition X (where X is a drive letter, in most cases win10 returns D).

So we type: D: (if not D use the drive letter from the above cmd) (Press enter) the prompt now looks like:-

D:\> at this we type (exactly as shown):-

cd D:\windows\system32\config (press enter) the prompt will now change to this directory, next we type:-

Dir (press enter) the contents of this directory will be displayed if you see one called Regback proceed, if not type exit and out, you will have to reinstall windows.

Hoping Regback is there (should be) at the prompt type:-

CD Regback (Press enter) the prompt will change to RegBack at this type:-

copy *.* D:\windows\system32\config (press enter) if prompted to overwrite Y, N, ALL type:-ALL press enter.

Restart computer and hopefully you will be back into windows.


----------



## Lucas Almeida (Jun 1, 2016)

Hello to you all,

Thank you for your attention and reply spunk.funk. I have tried creating a new user through cmd, as well as enabling the hidden built-in administrator account. Windows hadn't recognized it, unfortunately :/

Thank you for your attention and reply jenae.
I'm sorry for taking so long to answer as we had a holiday and I couldn't access the topic to provide a reply until now.
I've tried the method suggested but the regback directory wasn't there, unfortunately. I even tried copying some more common keys whithin the registry which didn't had relation to my specific desktop from another computer, but that also didn't work.

I've since given up and backed up what I could. I will reinstall Windows, and, hopefully, in a week or two, reinstall most of my software u_u

Thank you all very much for the help and attention to this issue. This topic may now be considered solved and closed.

Best regards,


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Sorry to hear we couldn't help further A clean install is usually the best solution when you get this deep. 
At any time you can mark this thread Solved in the Thread Tools at the top.


----------

